# Furacão LISA (Atlântico 2010 #AL14)



## Vince (21 Set 2010 às 09:52)

A oeste de Cabo Verde a partir do distúrbio 94L formou-se a Tempestade Tropical LISA. É capaz de se intensificar um pouco mais mas quando daqui a dias se mover em águas mais a noroeste deve encontrar shear mais desfavorável


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2010 às 11:57)

Depois de ter referido ontem noutro seguimento que uma perturbação atrás da LISA foi literalmente sugada/arrastada para norte pela pluma por efeito do longo cavado, a própria LISA tem tido imensas dificuldades com a mesma situação, praticamente não conseguiu sair da mesma zona e é agora apenas uma depressão tropical. À medida que este cavado se vai diluindo (evoluindo para a cutoff da Madeira) é provável que as condições para a LISA melhorem um pouco embora pareça não ter grande futuro pois posteriormente encontrará ar bastante estável.


----------



## adiabático (25 Set 2010 às 07:07)

*LISA ganha força e torna-se o 7º furacão da temporada no Atlântico*

Zczc miatcpat4 all
ttaa00 knhc ddhhmm
bulletin
hurricane lisa special advisory number  17
nws tpc/national hurricane center miami fl     al142010
700 pm ast fri sep 24 2010

...lisa rapidly strengthens into the seventh hurricane of the
season...


Summary of 700 pm ast...2300 utc...information
----------------------------------------------
location...20.2n 27.8w
about 385 mi...615 km nw of the cape verde islands
maximum sustained winds...75 mph...120 km/hr
present movement...n or 360 degrees at 8 mph...13 km/hr
minimum central pressure...989 mb...29.21 inches


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2010 às 12:45)

O Furacão LISA é um furacão pequeno, pois segundo o NHC os ventos com força de furacão apenas se fazem sentir num raio de 20km a partir do centro. Além não está a ter o deslocamento para Oeste como costuma acontecer aos sistemas que se formam próximo a Cabo Verde, na realidade está previsto um deslocamento para Norte


----------



## fablept (25 Set 2010 às 22:35)

MSantos disse:


> O Furacão LISA é um furacão pequeno, pois segundo o NHC os ventos com força de furacão apenas se fazem sentir num raio de 20km a partir do centro. Além não está a ter o deslocamento para Oeste como costuma acontecer aos sistemas que se formam próximo a Cabo Verde, na realidade está previsto um deslocamento para Norte




Com um pouco de azar (ou de sorte), ainda chega aos Açores?


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2010 às 02:37)

fablept disse:


> Com um pouco de azar (ou de sorte), ainda chega aos Açores?



Entretanto o LISA enfraqueceu para Tempestade Tropical, as previsões indicam que apenas os "restos mortais da LISA" se aproximarão dos Açores, muito provavelmente já sem características tropicais, devido às águas mais frias


----------

